
Twitpic’s Future - djug
http://blog.twitpic.com/2014/10/twitpics-future/
======
ninjastar99
Is this the third or fourth dramatic development in the Twitpic closure? It's
beginning to get a little ridiculous. Every week it seems like the story
changes. They're closing, they're not, they're acquired, they're not, and now
they are again.

~~~
jamesbrownuhh
The announcement says that they will "give" the domain and archive to Twitter
- that's not really the kind of arrangement you traditionally associate with
an acquisition. In fact if anything, "give us the domain" is more commonly
associated with the outcome of trademark infringement proceedings. (Although
clearly it's unlikely that those events occurred in this particular case, as
the previous spat with Twitter didn't seem to go that far.)

